

GCable - #cablegate Google-search helper - eriklarsson
http://www.aspektratio.net/gcable.html
This (admittedly quite simple) tool will help you construct a Google query searching the contents of Wikileaks US Embasssy cables
======
pdx
I have to say, I really like <http://cablesearch.org/> for this.

He's done an amazing job and as the entire corpus of cables is released, he'll
have a valuable and useful little web property.

